# Online chat software (prefferably PHP) recommendations?



## michaelsanford (Feb 1, 2003)

I'd like to add a real-time chat room to my site, and I'd preferably like to use PHP/MySQL (if it needs MySQL, I've got it) rather than Java, because Java is my arch nemesis...

I'd also REALLY prefer it's proprietary (i.e., not a link to an external server that provides chat rooms--I don't trust them).

I'm running phpBB and was looking for something integrated (a MOD) but couldn't find any, so no biggie I'll go for something non-integrated.

Any recommendations, or suggestions?


----------



## bluehz (Feb 2, 2003)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for - but I have weened myself from online chat services and setup my own Jabber chat server on my Linux server box. Jabber is also installable on Mac via Fink. Jabber is in rapid development. I have not seen it used yet - but since Jabber is XML-based you can build your own client or interface for it with any XML compliant system. What comes to mind first is Flash. You could probably build yourself a custom Flash interface for your site, then setup your own Jabber server. The nice thing about Jabber is that - its your own server - so you maintain its privacy, but it can also link into and chat with all the major services (AIM, MSN, ICQ, Yahoo, etc) if you so desire.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey that sounds pretty cool. Unfortunately I don't even have shell access to my server, let alone being allowed to install things  but I'll keep it in mind if I can change my admin's mind! I especially like the idea of linking it to other IMs...


----------



## twister (Feb 2, 2003)

Look here for some PHP chat clients.  I haven't tried any but good luck.

http://freshmeat.net/

Twister


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 2, 2003)

Cool, I installed ARSC, and while it's a little clumsy, it does the job.

Thanks!


----------



## marz (Feb 4, 2003)

I like PHP WebChat  (aka PHP-WebChat-Manager) ... have had trouble finding it though, the link is now dead.  It's from www.webscriptworld.com but there isn't a link there anymore.  You might find it cached through google though...  PM me if you want me to send you the source, I've got it at home and can send it to you tonight.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks marz, I found a copy at http://www.queenprofiles.com/chat/ PHP-WebChat-Manager, it IS from 2001 though, I'll give it a shot...


----------



## Gedankenspiel (Feb 4, 2003)

I have had good experiences with Flash Remoting as a platform for developing this kind of stuff. Especially cool because you can go way beyong the possibilities of HTML, i.e. messaging, automatically refreshing parts of the screen etc.
Don't know if there are any ready made solutions out there but if you know PHP you can get a little bit of actionscript to work.

Not sure if this was useful. I just dig Flash Remoting.

G


----------



## Androo (Feb 4, 2003)

i found one (i don't remember where though) called ARSC. I haven't installed it yet though. It seems pretty neat from the pictures though.


----------



## Androo (Feb 4, 2003)

There's also something called a shoutbox. It's pretty popular on the web now:
http://www.myshoutbox.com/start/


----------

